# yes or no..6d for video...



## drsmusic (Mar 2, 2013)

hi, 

i am reading a lot of reviews for the 6d everything is fine only the moire; So i am a little bit
confused, currently using the t3i i am planning to switch for a ff body, specially also 
for video..

yes the 5d mark III is the best solution but also the most expensive, how is the 6d compared to the 5d mark II?

or is the moire like the t3i on the 6d? i can buy the 6d with a good lens for the price of the 5d mark III body, also 
there are good bargains for the 5d mark II...

thx
drsmusic


----------



## Roger Jones (Mar 2, 2013)

No, for video you want the 5D. There are numerous threads and examples of the moire issues with the 6D on this forum.


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 2, 2013)

As Roger says, at the moment the 6D has quite a considerably downfall for use in Video with the Moire, and less functionality in controlling the audio settings

look at around 4minutes on this review

Canon 6D vs 5DII - Is the 6D worth the extra cost & why? Comparison Tutorial

look around 2minutes 40 on this one
Canon Full Frame Shootout! Canon EOS 6D vs Canon EOS 5D Mark III vs Canon EOS 5D Mark II


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 2, 2013)

with various reviews of the 6D video stuff, I can only presume a lot of post-processing was done on this

"Deep Green" - EOS 6D


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Mar 5, 2013)

If 6D not good, when 550D, 600D, 60D, 7D, 5D Mark II, etc... also not good, with which until now people creating nice and interesting stuff, and 6D have more advantage in video than any of those.


----------



## emag (Mar 5, 2013)

I believe there is an aftermarket in-the-camera-body filter available to improve video from the 6D. If most of your work will be stills, this might be a viable and cost-effective option.


----------



## roseannaanna (Apr 7, 2013)

at the moment the 6D has quite a considerably downfall for use in Video with the Moire.

------------
Catch the best deals and best buy for updated daily Pretty Little Liars Season 3 DVD series!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 8, 2013)

Canon isn't really the place to be if your are *only* going to use the DSLR for video.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 8, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Canon isn't really the place to be if your are *only* going to use the DSLR for video.


Yep, especially since Black Magic just announced a micro 4/3 camera for $995, and they have their BMCC for $2995.


----------



## jasonmillard81 (May 8, 2013)

New update by Dave Dugdale:

Canon 6D vs Canon 5D Mark III Which One to Buy

I know the BMPCC is coming out but will it match Canon for that "feel" so many of us as well as the general public like? I've been in various forums gathering opinions on the GH3 vs. 5D 3 and those who own both are pretty fair, but still many give it to Canon (although they wish it was as sharp as GH3)

Dave's video really made me think. What would I really be missing as an amateur hobbyist from the 5D that I couldn't get in the 6D. If I got the VAF filter and the 6D it'd still be like 800 less than the 5D 3.

Are there any truly compelling arguments to stay away from the 6D?

https://vimeo.com/groups/canoneos6d/videos/60948816


----------



## Axilrod (May 8, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Canon isn't really the place to be if your are *only* going to use the DSLR for video.



+1, unless you're talking about the C100/C300


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 9, 2013)

drsmusic said:


> hi,
> 
> i am reading a lot of reviews for the 6d everything is fine only the moire; So i am a little bit
> confused, currently using the t3i i am planning to switch for a ff body, specially also
> ...



No, not the 6D for video. Too much aliasing and moire. If it is going to be a Canon, then the 1DX is definitely the best and the 5D3 the next best. The others won't do much for you.


----------



## jasonmillard81 (May 9, 2013)

[/quote]

No, not the 6D for video. Too much aliasing and moire. If it is going to be a Canon, then the 1DX is definitely the best and the 5D3 the next best. The others won't do much for you.
[/quote]

VAF filter for 365 is still 700 less than 5D with same video quality.


----------



## cookinghusband (May 12, 2013)

If it is budget problem, then 6D, except for the less pro control the 6d have as good or even better quality comparing to the 5d3. ( except the Moire problem)


----------



## luciolepri (May 23, 2013)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Dave's video really made me think. What would I really be missing as an amateur hobbyist from the 5D that I couldn't get in the 6D. If I got the VAF filter and the 6D it'd still be like 800 less than the 5D 3.
> Are there any truly compelling arguments to stay away from the 6D?



The VAF filter blurs frame corners with short focal lenses...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 24, 2013)

No, not the 6D for video. Too much aliasing and moire. If it is going to be a Canon, then the 1DX is definitely the best and the 5D3 the next best. The others won't do much for you.
[/quote]

VAF filter for 365 is still 700 less than 5D with same video quality.
[/quote]

With the ML hack the 5D3 is miles better than 6D+AA filter. 6D uses slow SD cards that can't support ML RAW so well.


----------

